# Rescued orphaned litter in Gulf Coast area!



## SouthernRatRescue (Sep 17, 2013)

You may have seen my other thread "Rescued rat has turned out pregnant", well now I have taken in a litter of 12 blue hooded and broken capped dumbo babies that needed a mother. The mother of the litter in my other thread is taking care of them now along with her 13 pups! They are a few days younger, but are nursing well and the momma is taking very good care of the new pups. I am introducing her sister back into her cage and to the babies so she can help out with all of the pups. I hope the momma accepts her back, she has been pretty protective of her pups with other rats, but not with me. She gets along with her sister outside of her cage like old times, but it is taking time to get her to accept her int he cage with her babies. I'm hoping she will be glad to have the help with all of the new pups she has to care for now. I am prepared to supplement all of the pups with some milk replacer if she cannot produce enough for all of them. But the main thing will be finding all of the pups from both litters homes! I will be posting pick of the new pups tonight and will be keeping track of their progress on this thread! I will still be tracking the progress of the original pups on my other thread. They will be available to be rehomed together! All I ask is that they are adopted in same sex pairs or groups and that you have a cage ready for them! I can meet anyone on the coast of Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama, and maybe Florida if it is close to the Alabama line.


----------



## SouthernRatRescue (Sep 17, 2013)

*Pics!*

They are all dumbo eared, and they all have blue markings! Very cute ratties! Not sure how old they are right now, but I'm guessing around 6 days old. Six males and six females. Six hooded and six blazed!

Lineup:









Males:

















Females:

















The litter they are now being raised with! They are available to be homed together, so you could get one from each litter as a pair.
Males:








females:


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Our other litter has fur now?!?!! Yay!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SouthernRatRescue (Sep 17, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> Our other litter has fur now?!?!! Yay!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! They are doing great! I just updated their post with today's pictures  

But here is another pic of this litter and all of them together!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue (Sep 17, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> Our other litter has fur now?!?!! Yay!!<br>
> <br>
> <br>
> <font color="gray">Sent from <a href="http://www.petguide.com/mobile" target="_blank">Petguide.com Free App</a></font>


<br><br>Yes! They are doing great! I just updated their post with today's pictures  <br><br>But here is another pic of this litter and all of them together!<br><br>


----------



## SouthernRatRescue (Sep 17, 2013)

Have no idea what happened with the html in the previous post :/ sorry about that mess.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

It's fine! What a cute pile of squirmies!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh! How cuuuute c:


----------



## SouthernRatRescue (Sep 17, 2013)

*Update*

They all have their eyes open now, both litters. They are starting to nibble on dry food and are drinking out of the water bottle now. They will be ready to go in about a week and a half. I am working on a webpage to list them individually and show new pictures of all of them. I will post it soon!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue (Sep 17, 2013)

*Webpage!*

Here is a link to our webpage! There is a complete listing of all of our available rats individually! If you are interested in adopting any of them, just send me an email! Thank you!

Website: http://srrescue.wix.com/southernratrescue


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

The link isn't working for me, it loads a blank picture. Care to share any more pics?


----------



## SouthernRatRescue (Sep 17, 2013)

*New Pics!*

Not sure if the website link is working right now, and I know I have been slacking on posting new pics, but I've been really busy! Here are some I took today to give an update! The older pups will be ready in about a week and the younger in about two weeks. I will try and take some pictures of the males and the females soon, but I can tell you the gender of any of the babies in these pics if anyone wants to know! 


























































































Momma of the year!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue (Sep 17, 2013)

*Website Update!*

All available rats and babies have been updated with new pictures! If you are interested in adopting any of them, just contact me from the website! If you cannot get to the website, send me a pm and I will send you some individual pics of the ones you are interested in! Thank you to everyone who followed and shared about these babies! 

Website: http://srrescue.wix.com/southernratrescue

Available babies:


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

The links working for me now, I don't know about anyone else  They're so adorable!! I need to stop checking this thread before I wind up on a road trip  lol!


----------

